# New MK limbs?



## naveedgt (May 9, 2012)

Looks like the Zest limbs are a direct replacement for the Veracity's based on how they're comparing them. The L2 limbs look to be replacing the Inpers maybe. I'm assuming this because the L3 limbs currently sit between Veracity's and Inpers in terms of price.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah seems to be. I'll probably just stick with what I got. I wish they would duplicate the graphic that's on the back of the Varacity limb on the front. I'm vane.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

The MK website breaks Inpers off into a separate menu -- which lists a riser. Maybe that line is being recast as a WNS style sub-brand.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, 

Veracity limbs are replaced by Zest limbs.
Inpers replaced by L2 limbs.
L3 limbs are the intermediate limb. The L3 has replaced the Inpers for the Korean school kids as the limb of choice if they shoot MK Korea. 

Chris


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Chris! It looks like they made improvements.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> Yes,
> 
> Veracity limbs are replaced by Zest limbs.
> Inpers replaced by L2 limbs.
> ...


Have you shot the Zest limbs? Thoughts? I imagine you aren’t one to switch unless it really offers an improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Have you shot the Zest limbs? Thoughts? I imagine you aren’t one to switch unless it really offers an improvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not shot them yet. From the pdf released, they say the Zest limbs have better cast than the veracity so you will get better sight marks. 

I have to say i am not thrilled with the graphics color. Im not into dark color limbs. but if they outshoot the veracity, i am willing to bet many archers will change. 


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My wife bought me an 8-pack of Zest just the other day. I find them quite invigorating! :teeth:


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> My wife bought me an 8-pack of Zest just the other day. I find them quite invigorating! :teeth:
> 
> View attachment 6804469


Im sure she got those for far cheaper as well! 

Chris


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> My wife bought me an 8-pack of Zest just the other day. I find them quite invigorating! :teeth:
> 
> View attachment 6804469


You are doing it wrong!

You have to open the individual packages to actually get clean.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> My wife bought me an 8-pack of Zest just the other day. I find them quite invigorating! :teeth:
> 
> View attachment 6804469


The graphics on the formula version are better, and that name...Veracity is cool. I didn’t know what Inper means, but Zest just doesn’t evoke the right feeling. I’m not trying to be shorty by saying that. MK is great and I love shooting their equipment, but I think I may not ever be able to shoot a limb called Zest. Not that I can outshoot the Veracity limbs anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not sure what "sea minerals" are, but they sound invigorating. 

MK isn't the first Korean to need help with translation.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not sure what "sea minerals" are, but they sound invigorating. 

MK isn't the first Korean to need help with translation.

I still remember when the early Samick Masters Extreme BF said "unleash your possibility" on them.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I love the user manual than came with my Nano TFT.

Step 1: Assembly

"Completely and properly bow"

Lol.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> MK isn't the first Korean to need help with translation.


Did somebody mention bad Korean translations?

(Sorry, it has nothing to do with the topic at hand. But more people need to see this)


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Did somebody mention bad Korean translations?
> 
> (Sorry, it has nothing to do with the topic at hand. But more people need to see this)


I appreciate cultural differences. Americans prefer names which sound like something Chuck Norris would call his guns, or a futuristic robot laser ninja. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

